# Cyp



## pierre63 (May 18, 2011)

it's a gift but... what's her name? 
hybrid?


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2011)

Hello Pierre,

fasciolatum x ventricosum ?


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2011)

Its hard to say. 
A nice one anyway. 
could be a parviflorum kind hybrid, A fasciolatum Hybrid I dont think so. 
Waht is the size of the flower. 
Ventricosum ????????? Which form should take part on that


----------



## Hakone (May 18, 2011)

labellum


----------



## pierre63 (May 18, 2011)

hello, thanks for help ,)
the flower size is like C. reginae
pubescens x ??... or pubescens? is it possible?


----------



## valenzino (May 18, 2011)

Fasciolatum x pubescens/calceolus?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 18, 2011)

All I can add is...Nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Nice. No doubt that pubescens is one parent.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2011)

Pretty -- and good photo.


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2011)

Why do you say it's a hybrid? Looks like a straight Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens to me.


----------



## pierre63 (May 19, 2011)

Kevin, my question is : what is it... sp. or not... what's her name. if this plant is Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens for you it's ok for me.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 19, 2011)

Pretty hybrid, whatever it may be!


----------



## kentuckiense (May 19, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Why do you say it's a hybrid? Looks like a straight Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens to me.



Agreeing with this. I don't see a bit of fasciolatum in it. Remember, Cypripedium parviflorum var. pubescens is extraordinarily variable, perhaps being rivaled by only Cypripedium flavum in amount of flower variation.


----------

